# The greater of different goods (Richard Capel)



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 15, 2020)

@BayouHuguenot has reminded us in several discussions of that there is such a thing as a continuum of good and that there may be choices between several good options. This point is very useful for overcoming "all or nothing" type thinking. In the below extract, Richard Capel applies it to the issue of Bible translation. While it may be better to read the Bible in the original Hebrew and Greek, it is also good to read the Bible in your native language: 

There is good, there is better, there is best of all: So that if one do that which is good, he sins not, though he do not that which is better, if he do that which is better, he sins not, though he do not do that which is best of all. He sins not, who keeps within the circle of that which is good, albeit he do not do that which is better, or that which is best of all.

Richard Capel, _Capel's remains being an useful appendix to his excellent Treatise of tentations, concerning the translations of the Holy Scriptures: left written with his own hand. By that incomparably learned and judicious divine, Mr. Richard Capel, sometimes fellow of Magdalen-College in Oxford; with a preface prefixed, wherein is contained an abridgement of the author’s life, by his friend Valentine Marshall_ (London: John Bartlet, 1658), pp 44-45.


----------

